# i am divorced



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

it became offical at 9:45!

should have been 8:30,but she had the time wrong!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

So sorry tohear it's over, but think of it as a new beginning. Good luck.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Yep...know how that feels...


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

never sure whether to say 'so sorry.........' orrrrrrr 'congratulations!'.........


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

feldjager said:


> should have been 8:30,but she had the time wrong!


Giving you trouble even up until the last minute, eh?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

gypsichic said:


> never sure whether to say 'so sorry.........' orrrrrrr 'congratulations!'.........


so true!!
Was this a good thing? A bad thing? Are you better off now?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope everything works out for you feldjager


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i'll be damn the ****en p.t. died today! go figure!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats on being finial!
Come on out and have a beer!!


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

yes ladies!!!!!! all this can be yours!

http://profiles.yahoo.com/unclewilliemotland


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

lol.........just all of 'what' are we talkin?


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

all of 3 inches and 2 minutes youll never forget!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Feldy, 

I hope some classy lady gets you, you deserve some happiness.
sorry that you have had a rough time the last few months. we are here for you though. I think you know that.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

feldjager said:


> all of 3 inches and 2 minutes youll never forget!!


ohhhhhhhh myyyyyy.........lol


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Condolences or congratulations, which ever fits!


----------



## eidolon (May 28, 2006)

Not sure if I should say I'm sorry or congrats! Whichever fits...

3 inches and 2 minutes??!! oh dear! lol


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

The lawyers are the only winners here.

Unless you hired wedding planners.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

no lawyers did it all ourself! saved s**** load of money!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Righteous!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Hope everything works out for you now, my divorce will be final on June 29th .. it's for the better​*


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Best of luck to all of you.


----------

